# Bodenablauf verstopft??? was nun



## holly1357 (12. Aug. 2008)

hi,

ich glaub mein  bodenablauf ist dicht.

mein system.... oberabschlurzer 110mm bodenablauf 110m beide gehen direkt in den ultrasieve2 von da sauge dann ne 17000 red devil und ne 15000 aquamax. blos beim wasserfall, welcher durch die oase gespeist wird, kommt zu wenig an...

jetzt weiß ich es kommt zu wenig vom bodenablauf..... es tröpfeln nur rund 10000l/h und das von nem ablauf der in 2m tiefe liegt... das war schon mal mehr.

ich hab jetzt schon mit der hochdrucksonde gespühlt, ich komm gut 15m rein.. also kurz vorm topf.... ich schätze es hängen fadenalgen drin. 

heute hab ich den sieve mal abgehängt, und nach dem schieber tropfen auch nur 10000l/h aus dem rohr.... 

wenn ich das rohr vom skimmer abhänge, ist in der filterkammer land unter... und beim bodenablauf tröpfelts nur.... 

hbabt ihr ne idee, was man da machen könnte???

gruß holly


----------



## Vampyr (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf verstopft??? was nun*

Hi Holly,

versuch mal mit so einer Abflussspirale aus dem Sanitärbereich durch zu kommen. Mit der Hochdrucksonde schiebst du die Verstopfung im schlimmsten Fall noch zusammen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Annett (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf verstopft??? was nun*

Hallo Holly,

irgendwer gab hier im Forum mal diesen Tip:
-Schieber zum BA schließen
-Filterkammer dahinter leer pumpen lassen
-Schieber wieder voll öffnen

Mit etwas Glück, bist Du so die Verstopfung schon los. 
Ob das auch bei Fadenalgen wirkt, ist natürlich die Frage. Aber, Versuch macht klug. 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Ulumulu (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf verstopft??? was nun*

Hallo Holly

Das ist aber eine doofe Sache. :? 
Versuch mal das, was Annett geschrieben hat, damit ein richtiger Strom im Rohr entsteht. Das dürfte einigen Dreck mitziehen.

Ich glaube kaum das es Fadenalgen sind, da die nur da wachsen können wo auch Licht ist. 
Außer es gibt eine Stelle wo sich evtl. abgestorbene Teile festsetzen können. Was aber bei 110 er Rohre schwer vorstellbar ist. 
Hast du Substart im Teich? Koi sind dafür bekannt das sie gerne damit spielen und verteilen es gern überall im Teich was dann unter anderem auch im Bodenablauf landen kann.
Wenn nach dem Spülen die Spirale auch nicht hilft musst du wohl oder übel Tauchen gehen und dann den Deckel entfernen um zu schauen was sich da angesammelt hat.


----------



## holly1357 (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf verstopft??? was nun*

hi, 

danke für eure tips... spirale... 15m ist nicht gerade billig.... liegt um die 300 € .. das mirt dem filterkammer freilaufen, hab ich ja eigentlich schon, wenn ich den sieve abklemme, und direkt nach dem schieber das wasser raus lasse... .aber wie gesagt, da kommen dann auch nur rund 12-15m³ pro stunde. 
Tauchen...neee...ist nicht meine welt... .lieber von oben gucken...
aber ein bekannter von mir würde das machen..... jetzt hab ich schon überlegt, wenn ich an die hochdrucksonde ein seil binde, dies dann aus dem bodenablauf heraus ziehe, und dann zwei 150er filterbürsten dran binde.... das müsste eigentlich funktionieren.. dann würde ich auch steine mit hoch bringen.....
das sind noch die altlasten.... ich hatte mal kies als teichgrund.... welchen ich aber inzwischen komplett entfernt habe.... aber von daher könnten auch noch steine im rohr liegen.



gruß holly


----------



## lollo (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf verstopft??? was nun*

Hallo,



			
				holly1357 schrieb:
			
		

> danke für eure tips... spirale... 15m ist nicht gerade billig.... liegt um die 300 €



Und was hälst Du von so einem Teil?  So etwas gibt es in allen Längen.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf verstopft??? was nun*

Moin,

auch wir haben ab und zu mal den Bodenlauf dicht... ist doch ganz normal.
Mit Spirale und son Quark... könnt ihr bei größeren Teichen und längeren Rohrleitungen vergessen.
Wir ham uns den Kärcher, den auch Lothar empfiehlt, gekauft und die besten Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Damit reinigen wir die Rohre so in etwa alle 2 Monate, ganz locker und einfach. Eine Verstopfung würde uns nur ein müdes Lächeln entlocken.


----------



## Armin (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf verstopft??? was nun*

Hy,

du kannst auch z.B. eine Rohrpumpe auf den Stutzen im Filter aufstecken und umgekehrt ausblasen, wenn Anetts Methode nicht schon funktioniert.
Den Rohrreiniger von Kärcher benutze ich auch 2 x im Jahr.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Olli.P (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf verstopft??? was nun*

Hi,

jepp, der Kärcherschlauch ist eine sich lohnende Anschaffung. Ist eben nur im Original zu teuer. Die bei E..y tun ihren Dienst genauso.


----------



## holly1357 (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf verstopft??? was nun*

hi,

den schlauch benütze ich auch schon, ich hab den von kärcher.... aber der hat halt nur die vortriebsdüsen. und keine reinigungsdüse.... wenn das rohr frei ist, alles super, mach ich auch alle 3 wochen..... da kriegste alle ablagerungen im rohr weg. aber wenn das rohr zur häfte verstoft ist, wege einem stein, an dem sich fadenalgen verfangen haben.... meine sind im teich zum teil 1m lang , dann haste ein problem.... dann stupst du an die verstopfung an, und mehr nicht..... bei 15 m länge kannst du der sonde nicht mehr sagen, bitte 5cm höher über den hügel..... das ist das problem.... die versopfung liegt bei 15m. und eben nur zur hälfte....

gruß holly


----------



## Gredi (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf verstopft??? was nun*

Habe gerade festgestellt, das mein BA fast zu ist.

Bin total genervt das es am Montag an den Gardasee gehen soll

Hab im teich Substrat, der BA steht aber 5 cm über Grund.

Mein Problem ist, ich müßte den TF ausbauen um mit dem Hochdruckschlauch hinein zukommen.

haT jemand ne Idee  ...jetzt brauch ich est mal nen Grappa


----------



## Jogibärle (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf verstopft??? was nun*



Jo-Hamburg schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> auch wir haben ab und zu mal den Bodenlauf dicht... ist doch ganz normal.
> Mit Spirale und son Quark... könnt ihr bei größeren Teichen und längeren Rohrleitungen vergessen.
> Wir ham uns den Kärcher, den auch Lothar empfiehlt, gekauft und die besten Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Damit reinigen wir die Rohre so in etwa alle 2 Monate, ganz locker und einfach. Eine Verstopfung würde uns nur ein müdes Lächeln entlocken.




Genau, so würde ich es auch machen  Mit dem Hochdruck durch spülen


----------



## Gredi (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf verstopft??? was nun*

..was ist das denn für ein Rohrreiniger


----------



## mike77 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf verstopft??? was nun*

:smoki

Ausziehen, luft anhalten, reinspringen, tauchen und mal gucken und fühlen

Spaß muß sein, aber manchmal ist das der einfachste Weg!!

Probieren geht über Studieren!!


----------



## Jogibärle (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf verstopft??? was nun*

Habt ihr soviel Schmutz im Teich, das ein 110er Rohr verstopft


----------



## holly1357 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf verstopft??? was nun*

hi,

hast du irgendwie ne möglichkeit das rohr vom bodenablauf auseinander zu ziehen. zum beispiel nach dem zugschieber???

das ist eigentlich die einzig wahre möglichkeit das rohr zu spülen. ich hab bei mir auch alles versucht, hochdruckspirale, etc. 

jetzt hab ich ein y dazwischen gesetzt, mit einem zusätzlichen zugschieber. wenn ich den ziehe, kommt alles durch..... 

da lass ich dann mal 2000l durchrauschen, dann ist das rohr sauber.... 

alles andere ist rausgeschmissenes geld.

gruß holly


----------



## holly1357 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf verstopft??? was nun*

hi jogibärle....

einen teich mit 9000l sauber zu halten ist glaube ich keine kunst. 

vielleicht solltest du dich mal ein wenig mit der materie beschäftigen, was passiert, wenn bei einem richtigen teich algenblüte ist.

gruß holly


----------



## Gredi (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf verstopft??? was nun*



holly1357 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> hast du irgendwie ne möglichkeit das rohr vom bodenablauf auseinander zu ziehen. zum beispiel nach dem zugschieber???
> gruß holly



Leider nein, hab im Netz nen Tipp gefunden: Kleinen Ball mit ner Schnur von der Teichseite in den BA einführen duchschwimmen lassen ..dann an die Schnur ne Dreckfräse ...


Aber ob bei mir noch genug flow da ist 

Vielleicht gibt es noch Tipps............


----------



## holly1357 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf verstopft??? was nun*

wieviel meter hast du denn???

bei mir sinds 15m. ist natürlich schon ein eck. ich habs damals auch mit der rohrfräse von kärcher probiert. aber die hat das problem, wenn das rohr mit fadenalgen dicht ist, kommt die auch nicht weiter. die bringt nur was, wenn das rohr noch durchgang hat. dann kann man mit der reinigen, aber sonst, no way, weil die düsen nach hinten weg gehen.


gruß holly


----------



## Gredi (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf verstopft??? was nun*



holly1357 schrieb:


> wieviel meter hast du denn???
> 
> gruß holly



Dürften so knapp 10m sein ...aber aufgrund des TF Einbaus ...jetzt ein paar Ecken am ende...


----------



## lollo (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf verstopft??? was nun*



Gredi schrieb:


> ..was ist das denn für ein Rohrreiniger



Hallo,

gebe mal bei Ebay in der Suchfunktion "Rohrreinigungsschlauch" ein,
dann wirst du sehen welcher Rohrreiniger gemeint ist.


----------



## Annett (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf verstopft??? was nun*

Moin.

Mal ganz dumm gefragt: Mit Schieber Richtung BA zu und Filterkammern leerpumpen lassen, um dann den Zugschieber wieder zu öffnen, ist es nicht zu lösen? 
Das soll bei einigen gut funktionieren. 

Leider weiß ich immer noch nicht so richtig, wie ein Trommler eingebaut wird, aber das werde ich mir ja bald mal live und in Farbe ansehen dürfen.


----------



## Gredi (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf verstopft??? was nun*



Annett schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Mal ganz dumm gefragt: Mit Schieber Richtung BA zu und Filterkammern leerpumpen lassen, um dann den Zugschieber wieder zu öffnen, ist es nicht zu lösen?



Hallo Annett, 

Nein, geht leider nicht ...wirklich

Früher als man noch nen Vortex hatte, hat man den leergepumpt ...den Schieber wieder aufgerissen  ...evt. mehrfach und gut war

Heute, fehlen mir 80cm Höhenunterschied (Einlauf Vortex - Einlauf Trommler) da hat sich gestern garnichts getan.


----------



## Trautchen (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf verstopft??? was nun*

Hallo, also bei mir hat das Zugschieber-Leerpump-Prinzip zum Glück geholfen. Was da so alles zum Vorschein kam... 

Kann man da nicht einfach einen flexiblen Garten-__ Wasserschlauch einführen und durchspülen?


----------



## Gredi (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf verstopft??? was nun*



Trautchen schrieb:


> Kann man da nicht einfach einen flexiblen Garten-__ Wasserschlauch einführen und durchspülen?




Hallo Anke,

ich denke ein Gartenschlauch, erst recht wenn der unter Druck steht, ist einfach nicht flexibel genug.

Ich kaufe mir heute nachmittag nen Rohrreinigungsschlauch ...dann ist morgen Tauchen angesagt  ...heute Morgen hatte das Wasser noch 19,7° ...wie wird´s morgen sein ???


----------



## Trautchen (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf verstopft??? was nun*

... ich dachte erst einführen und dann Wasser aufdrehen...

Na ok, an mir ist der Kelch zum Glück vorbeigegangen. Viel Spaß beim Tauchen und viel Erfolg...


----------



## Gredi (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf verstopft??? was nun*

Ich bin dann doch noch gerstern Abend abgetaucht. ...Wasser hatte noch 21°

Vom Bodenablauf her kam ich mit dem Rohrreinigungsschlauch sehr weit, waren knapp 8m. Vom TF her ging an der gleichen stelle nichts mehr.

Nach mehrfachen Versuchen, habe ich es dann gelassen

Das Rohr ist zu 99% zu.

Hab die Pumpen gedrosselt und nach dem Urlaub gehts weiter ...


----------



## drwr (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bodenablauf verstopft??? was nun*

Hallo,

das Problem hatte ich auch schon. Ein Kanalreinigungsunternehmen hat mir für 50 €  die Sache wieder frei geblasen.
Der hatte an seinem LKW einen Saugrüssel mit entsprechender Saugkraft. Wir haben den Deckel des Bodenablaufs entfernt, Rohr drauf gestellt, der hat seinen Rüßel an´s Rohr gekoppelt und schwupp war alles leer. Hat super geklappt. War - wie immer 1 Tag vor dem Urlaub !!.
Wichtig es muß ein Rohr zwischengeschaltet werden, da er nicht weiß, wenn er Straßengullis aussaugt welcher Mist da hochkommt,: also nie direkt absaugen lassen, sondern immer sauberes neues Rohr dazwischen.
Der hat sogar Steine mit 5 kg abgesaugt.

Vielleicht klappt´s ja auf dem Weg.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------

